# A Welsh Iron Mine, May 2010



## Urban-Warrior (May 4, 2010)

Visited with vwdirtboy, sheep2405 and then total404 and a friend the next day 

Well more like a quarry than a mine.. The workings were 1st dug from the top to begin with then later through an adit on the side of the mountain.

Opened in 1800 and closed around 1884 not to long but the workings were mined to an impressive size some around 400ft deep with the main pit being around 120ft in diameter.

Since being re-discovered in 2007 it has been extensively dived by diving clubs and electric lighting and scaffold platforms have been setup for this purpose.

All in all it was a good explore and I am planning further visits soon with VW and Sheep and maybe a dingy or 2 and some dive gear  watch this space!

On with the pics....


















































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Engineer (May 5, 2010)

*Iron Mine.*

Nice pics. I've spent many a happy hour there, lost my chest harness tape there about 1995!
Handy place to practice SRT from the surface pump pipework platform.


----------



## crickleymal (May 7, 2010)

Nice pics. Where is it?


----------



## sheep2405 (May 7, 2010)

Ah you can't ask that. Lol and I'm sure it's against the rules.


----------



## chris (May 7, 2010)

What an amazing place. Looks like a rope in the back of one of the pcitures - did you have to use SRTto get in?


----------



## Engineer (May 7, 2010)

*Iron Mine.*



chris said:


> What an amazing place. Looks like a rope in the back of one of the pcitures - did you have to use SRTto get in?



It's optional.


----------



## sheep2405 (May 7, 2010)

Or scuba in, I certainly have.


----------



## night crawler (May 7, 2010)

Now there was I thinking we were going to get some cave diveing photo's. What a great place, Wish it had been around when I used to go Scuba diveing, might have had a go.


----------



## tommo (May 7, 2010)

fantastic looking place, the colours are great, the water looks lush i can see a swim coming on lol , well done u, the pics look very nice 

will have to arrange a trip up there soon with sheep and vw, is it a big place, or is it SRT for all the good stuff




crickleymal said:


> Nice pics. Where is it?





sheep2405 said:


> Ah you can't ask that. Lol and I'm sure it's against the rules.



i think that was more of a general question, not a " can u send me a google earth link with access"


----------



## sheep2405 (May 8, 2010)

LOL, fair enough its in the south wales valleys, if you look hard enough and do research you will find it.


----------



## tommo (May 8, 2010)

sheep2405 said:


> LOL, fair enough its in the south wales valleys, if you look hard enough and do research you will find it.



top man, answers his question and doesnt give that much away, like whats been said i bet 5 mins on a diving forum would get u the answers u need any way, the place does look amazing


----------



## sheep2405 (May 8, 2010)

lol you are so right, if you dont research it takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (May 9, 2010)

Sweet pics


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 16, 2010)

Good explore and great pics. Do you take a gas tester? in places like this.
Wayne


----------



## sheep2405 (May 17, 2010)

Some places yes but this place is huge, big draft coming out of the mine, and there is a massive adit in the roof of one of the caverns.


----------

